# Seiko 5m62 Movement



## julian

A small part dropped out of this movement (kinetic) .It's referred to on the Seiko diagram as a connector spring ,gold in colour .(pt no. 4 on the diagram off the PDF)

I think it's meant to fit somewhere on the edge of the movement but the Seiko diagram isn't very clear .At least not to me .

If I could see a picture of this movement with the rotor plate positioned along the 1/7 axis and concealing the battery I would see the correct positioning of this part.

Come to think of it any picture would be better than what I now have.

HELP!!


----------



## K.I.T.T.

Sorry I don't know....

Try these guys...

Seiko forum

Mike


----------



## julian

K.I.T.T. said:


> Sorry I don't know....
> 
> Try these guys...
> 
> Seiko Forum
> 
> Mike
> 
> ←


Thanks Mike I've posted on there but no result yet .

I only opened the case to clean some dirt from the dial .This thing drops out from somewhere on the edge of the movement near the casing.


----------



## docticktock

julian said:


> A small part dropped out of this movement (kinetic) .It's referred to on the Seiko diagram as a connector spring ,gold in colour .(pt no. 4 on the diagram off the PDF)
> 
> I think it's meant to fit somewhere on the edge of the movement but the Seiko diagram isn't very clear .At least not to me .
> 
> If I could see a picture of this movement with the rotor plate positioned along the 1/7 axis and concealing the battery I would see the correct positioning of this part.
> 
> Come to think of it any picture would be better than what I now have.
> 
> HELP!!


Try this location http://service.seiko.com.au/Service2/tg/da...arch=%225M62%22

docticktock


----------



## AScot

Sorry to revive such an old post but exactly the same thing happened to my SKA379 (5M62). I have searched for where the part could have come from, with no luck.

The above link gives a '404 not found' error.

When it happened to my watch, it had power for up to 4 months. now I am afraid that it will die when the power runs out. (The part looks like it may be an electrical connector). Does anyone know if this problem was resolved?

As julian said, a picture of the movement would help tremendously.


----------



## jasonm

http://service.seiko.com.au

Follow the drop downs in 'technical'

Welcome to RLT forums.............


----------



## AScot

Thank you jasonm for the prompt reply and welcome.

I have tried the drop downs in the technical area of your link and it requires me to log in. Problem is that there appears to be no way to do so! I have emailed them to ask for help.


----------



## LuvWatch

The technical data seem to have disappeared.......pity really, perhaps Seiko are trying to stop the DIY experts from having a go at repairs.

Roy had the data sheets on a CD for fiver.

Derek


----------



## AScot

Thank you for the information Derek. I will ask Roy if he can supply a CD to me. May I ask who Roy is?


----------



## AScot

This is the watch I am trying to get information on. It's only a stock image but thought someone may be interested.


----------



## jasonm

'Who is Roy'

Hes the owner of RLT Watches here http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/

Hes a watchmaker and a very nice chap...

Check out soem history and some of his watches here http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/rlt_guide.htm

He is also the admin and owner of this lovely forum


----------



## piet

Hello Julian.

give me your email adres than i

sent you an document to clear your problem

greetings piet


----------



## AScot

piet.....I am unable to PM you with my email address until I have 50 posts and you will be unable to look at my profile until you have 50 also.

Thank you very much for trying to help, it is much appreciated.


----------



## LuvWatch

Hi AScot,

Here you go 5m62 technical sheet

Derek


----------



## AScot

Thank you LuvWatch, you are a gentleman and a scholar. This is exactly what I need.


----------



## jasonm

AScot said:


> Thank you LuvWatch, you are a gentleman and a scholar. This is exactly what I need.


Mmmm, you dont know him like I do


----------



## AScot

The watch is now fixed, thanks to LuvWatch.

The small spring part thingie was quite difficult to get in as I am new to this sort of thing. It also doesn't help that I am retired, my eye site is not what it used to be and I wear bi-focal glasses. I actually bent the second hand, don't know how. Anyway, I succeeded in repairing it and here is a picture of the actual watch in all it's glory. It is a medium to large watch and silver on silver with a silver theme.







The small amount of red on the crown is only a reflection, not rust.









I think it is a very nice watch, and a fitting addition to my small but growing collection. Comments?


----------



## rev

Nice classic design, well done in your repair!

Andy


----------



## Roberto

Hi Guys, A new member here.

Thanks in advance for any help I may receive.

I have a 5m62 watch with seemingly the same problem as AScot and others.

A strip of brass or bronze has become detached and I cant see where it came from.

I have a reasonable chance of replacing it if someone could point me to the info required, the previous links do not appear to work now.

The watch is still working but does not appear to hold a charge and keeps reverting to the two second skip.

Any thoughts please.

Regards, Robert.


----------



## AScot

Roberto said:


> Hi Guys, A new member here.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help I may receive.
> 
> I have a 5m62 watch with seemingly the same problem as AScot and others.
> 
> A strip of brass or bronze has become detached and I cant see where it came from.
> 
> I have a reasonable chance of replacing it if someone could point me to the info required, the previous links do not appear to work now.
> 
> The watch is still working but does not appear to hold a charge and keeps reverting to the two second skip.
> 
> Any thoughts please.
> 
> Regards, Robert.


I doubt that the strip of brass will cause your watch to fail to hold a charge, at least it didn't in my case. The biggest problem with mine was the second hand that fell off, and how to get the movement out of the case.

However, I have the info in pdf format (Approx 2Mb) that will show you how to correct all these problems. If you want to post your email address, then I will send it to you. Be warned that posting your email address can attract a lot of spam.  Also you may need more than a dial up connection.  Your choice. If you can suggest another way, then I would be happy to accommodate you. Unfortunately, I have no file hosting capabilities.


----------



## Roberto

AScot, thanks mate.

I think what may have happened is I dropped it and dislodged the strip which became lodged under the "Rotor Weight" and jammed it.

It has taken some time to run flat and stop, causing me to open it and find the problem.

After carefully taking the strip out, the watch restarted, but after a lot of actuating the rotor, it works well but quickly reverts back to the two second skip.

I ASSUMED the brass strip may have been an electrical contact or something to preclude the watch from decent charge but it appears from your comments thats not the case.

I would appreciate the info you have generously offered and I have opened a temporary email address to receive it, it is, [email protected]

Thanks again and I will let you know how I go.

Regards, Robert


----------



## AScot

I have sent the pdf to your email address. Hope it helps. I received it from LuvWatch, who very thoughtfully sent it to me.

Cheers,

Ascot


----------



## Roberto

AScot, Thank you for all your help and the PDF.

It was exactly what I needed, I have repaired the unit and it appears to be working perfectly.

Thanks also to Luv Watch, he is also a Top Bloke.

Regards, Robert. :thumbup:


----------

